# I need a help please



## Fosteruche (17 d ago)

Good evening everyone. I have a bmw X6 E71 with N54 engine. This issue with the engine when I am driving it show check engine sign and the power of the engine will drop. When I diagnose it it will say it is the vanos mechanism the exhaust one I have change the two vanos mechanism and is still doing I don’t know what to do pls I need u house help


----------



## Cgrutt (1 mo ago)

What codes are you getting and what specifically have you replaced? Actual Vanos gear assembly? Solenoid? Cam sensor? Lots of things could be causing issues including bad gear assembly (loose/broken bolts), restricted oil flow, dirty oil and/or wrong viscosity, clogged actuator, bad solenoid and/or sensors, timing chain issues, etc.


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

House Help here!....Are you using aftermarket "knock- off" parts?


----------

